# Got a second violation on Garbagehub.



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I was reviewing location and order times, for years.

This is impossible without accepting the order.

Now they decide it's a violation to remove garbage orders?

PURE EVIL


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

What are you saying?
You accept the offer, look at it and then unassign it?
How often?
Although I am currently doing DD, when doing GH, if the resto told me 15-20 minutes, I unassigned too.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> What are you saying?
> You accept the offer, look at it and then unassign it?
> How often?
> Although I am currently doing DD, when doing GH, if the resto told me 15-20 minutes, I unassigned too.


Yeah, they are not cool with us knowing all of the information, as of now.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I do it every once in a while usually when the order has like 1 minute of being placed and I know the order is going to take more than 20 minutes, luckily I haven't been hit with a violation, usually I cancel by tapping there's a problem, order not ready then reject, maybe that helps.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

rideshareapphero said:


> I do it every once in a while usually when the order has like 1 minute of being placed and I know the order is going to take more than 20 minutes, luckily I haven't been hit with a violation, usually I cancel by tapping there's a problem, order not ready then reject, maybe that helps.


I'd love to try that but, I'm risking deactivation now. Maybe in May, when my first violation comes off.

Grubhub is trash.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I'd love to try that but, I'm risking deactivation now. Maybe in May, when my first violation comes off.
> 
> Grubhub is trash.


The problem is GH doesn’t tell you what they expect by giving you a standard. On DD they at least tell you that 11% is when you can start getting in trouble.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

If you want to deliver it, you can. You don't have to drop it just because the pickup time is too soon. After you hit arrived, hit "there's a problem", and then hit "order not ready"/"still being prepared. .", choose a time frame, and hit "I'll wait for the order." Then, after you hit the leaving button, hit "there's a problem"/"I'm running late". It will create a message to alert the customer that you'll be late. On Android, you have to send the message yourself. I'm not sure if it's the same with iPhone. But GrubHub just doesn't want people calling wondering where their order is.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Once again, I has deleted this trash off my phone...I've had it.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Once again, I has deleted this trash off my phone...I've had it.


So you don't even need GrubHub then? Is that what you're saying?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Grubhubflub said:


> So you don't even need GrubHub then? Is that what you're saying?


No...I'm saying....don't put trash on your phone!  🙃 💩


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> No...I'm saying....don't put trash on your phone!  🙃 💩


I use Hub as a filler and if the order is more than five minutes I hit there is a problem, order is not ready, I don’t know how long and order is still being prepared or something else and then I ditch the order…


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I use Hub as a filler and if the order is more than five minutes I hit there is a problem, order is not ready, I don’t know how long and order is still being prepared or something else and then I ditch the order…


Seems like they don't care what you do. If you're removing orders, it's a big 'NO NO' now.

They are force feeding us crap.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Once again, I has deleted this trash off my phone...I've had it.


Well that’s one way to avoid deactivation. Might not be a bad thing until May and then try again once a violation has dropped.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Yeah, they are not cool with us knowing all of the information, as of now.


They don't want you Distracted by Losing Money.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Yes, this is one of the reasons you can get a violation. This is what they mean by never accept an order that you don't intend to deliver so that means not accepting one just to see where it's going.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I'd love to try that but, I'm risking deactivation now. Maybe in May, when my first violation comes off.
> 
> Grubhub is trash.


Do yourself a favor, and ditch all these gig-trash companies. I did! 👊😎


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Do yourself a favor, and ditch all these gig-trash companies. I did! 👊😎


I've been working on that. Thanks. 🙂


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I've been working on that. Thanks. 🙂


Good. The sooner you are able to, the better!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Who the bleep is getting the decent GH orders? They can't all be as bad as the non-stop trash offers I received last night or the night before, or the night before, etc.

Unless you drive in a truly unicorn market (no waits at restaurants, no traffic, no red lights, limitless parking, no apartment buildings/complexes, etc), $1 per mile is terrible. Most of the GH offers last night were less than $1 per mile and long distance.

Virtually all GH offers I receive are at least 5 miles and anywhere from 75 cents to $1.25 per mile.

MY very low AR could be the culprit, but I've spoken with at least a couple of GH drivers with low AR who say they get good offers.

I wouldn't rule out the possibility of fraud (the use of bots, multiple accounts, hacking software/hardware) as being a factor in the dearth of decent offers for all the apps.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> What are you saying?
> You accept the offer, look at it and then unassign it?
> How often?
> Although I am currently doing DD, when doing GH, if the resto told me 15-20 minutes, I unassigned too.


The problem with GH is they send their orders to the restaurants too early while at the same time being strict about unassigning orders.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> The problem with GH is they send their orders to the restaurants too early while at the same time being strict about unassigning orders.


Agreed. But my point was that although I have not done GH since January, when I did unassign, I did not get any violations. Is this something new perhaps?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> Agreed. But my point was that although I have not done GH since January, when I did unassign, I did not get any violations. Is this something new perhaps?


They recently copied DD by introducing a "strike" system in which 3 strikes means suspension or termination. My guess is that they also copied DD's 80% completion rate minimum.

If my guess is correct (I ain't offerin' no guarantees), you'd probably get a strike every time you assign more than 20 of your last 100 orders.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> They recently copied DD by introducing a "strike" system in which 3 strikes means suspension or termination. My guess is that they also copied DD's 80% completion rate minimum.
> 
> If my guess is correct (I ain't offerin' no guarantees), you'd probably get a strike every time you assign more than 20 of your last 100 orders.


Seems about right..

At least DD gives you a completion rate. Garbagehub gives you nothing. The unassign rate is included in the nastygrams.

"67% of your orders were unassigned in the driver app in the past 7 days."


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Seems about right..
> 
> At least DD gives you a completion rate. Garbagehub gives you nothing. The unassign rate is included in the nastygrams.
> 
> "67% of your orders were unassigned in the driver app in the past 7 days."


GH doesn't show dropoffs and trip mileage in your market? I wouldn't drive for them without that info.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> The problem with GH is they send their orders to the restaurants too early while at the same time being strict about unassigning orders.


no, they send DRIVERS to the restaurant too early


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ted Fink said:


> no, they send DRIVERS to the restaurant too early


Good correction.

In my mind I was thinking drivers but typed "orders".

I think people knew I meant drivers. 

Lots of us on this board have complained about GH sending drivers way too early. I know I have.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> GH doesn't show dropoffs and trip mileage in your market? I wouldn't drive for them without that info.


Mileage is cooked in a straight line. Dropoffs have no address, just a useless icon showing the general area.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Mileage is cooked in a straight line. Dropoffs have no address, just a useless icon showing the general area.


I have the same map as you.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Yeah gh is ridiculous.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Who the bleep is getting the decent GH orders?


I don't get anywhere near as many decent orders as I used to. Lately, I haven't even been making $250 a week with GrubHub. Still better than a brick-and-mortar job, plus I have UberEats.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks to everyone who posted in this thread, I haven't done any GrubHub yet in 2022 and based on this I'm not going to... never really liked delivery anyway, I like to deliver people


----------

